# Is iBall a good company ?



## bubusam13 (May 27, 2011)

I need the answer to this coz I'm planning to buy another headphone for listening music in silence. iBall is giving their so called high end headsets like Tarang in a low price. iBall will be good and economical or creative or logitech ?

____________________________________________________________
_P.S : Can someone tell why my animated avatar is not working? Look at my avatar... its animated actually_


----------



## SlashDK (May 28, 2011)

Depends on your definition of a good company. iBall is a low budget Indian company and I have used a wireless keyboard-mouse combo from them. They worked only for about 1.5-2 years without any intensive usage. I currently use headphones from a local company called hytech that have been serving me well for the past six months which I got for Rs 300 and i'm hoping that they last for a couple of years at least(they havn't shown any signs of damage yet).
Head Phones-Head Phone HT 97-Hytech - Kaizen Computech


----------



## Saurav2007 (May 29, 2011)

I am using Iball Tarang for 9 months (desktop 2.1 speakers) and they are quite good. IMO, Better than Logitech X210 and the cheaper Altec Lansing models.

I am also using cordless headphone from Iball (decent if you run base with rechargable cells) 

Most products come with one year warranty offsite. Some even have two/three yr warranty


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 29, 2011)

i like iball compeny.
i am using iball products.

iBall Power Key Designer Keyboard with mouse
(keys are smooth and easy to type.it is better than other cheap keyboards.)

Table Top Mic - M27

All in one card reader (Versatile memory card reader which is capable of reading all types of memory cards)

low budget Best Indian company.


----------



## tkin (May 29, 2011)

My experience with iball:

Headphone lasted 2 months, mouse lasted max 4 months(bought 3, all started having click issues), cabinet was ok but the smps that came with it blew in a year or so,so yeah, good company indeed.


----------



## nginx (May 29, 2011)

They suck bananas like every other local brand. 3 Mice, 2.1 & 4.1 Speaker Set, USB Hub, Keyboard, UPS, TV Tuner Card, Headphone, LAN Card...all bought from local brands like iBall, Zebronics, Intex, Microtek, Frontech etc. and not a single one of them lasted beyond 6 months. That's how good they are.


----------



## soumo27 (May 29, 2011)

Generally Cheap Headphones from local companies lasts no longer than a year or so(In my case, at least)
And I currently using Iball Cabinet+SMPS since 8/9 months... No issues so far; But will change them soon...


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2011)

Well, the fact remains true for every product there is in the market, "The higher the price goes, better would be the product." Its true since, the products which have a higher price,  generally are a result of more testing and extensive research, compared to the cheap counterparts.

Btw, @OP, for your Non-Animated problem refer this Off-topic discussion: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...fftopic-discussion-thread-36.html#post1408355


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you all for replying. I wanted to buy this
IBall I693MV Retractable Headphones: IBall Headphones: Price India: Flipkart Headphones(Black & Silver)

Thats why I wanted to know if iBall is a good company. By good company I need to know if I can trust iBall on reliability.

these headphones are priced high... Rs 999 at it iBall site and at shop too. So will they last, what you guys say ?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

Atleast their customer service is. They replaced my 3 year old "fused" up pendrive for free.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 2, 2011)

In that case, Frontech customer service is also good. They never look the date of purchase and replace parts for free.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2011)

I dont like iBall @all sell products in cheap price with highlighted i logo in keyboards...
I still remember my frnds iBall Keyboard( with lots or letters removed & the i logo is removed  within 1yr)...ctrl key malfunctioned.....


all in all a cheapo product based company not to be relied on....


----------



## Ricky (Jun 2, 2011)

Be it iBall, intex or hytech etc.. they all send rebranded stuff. Only thing I found with iBall is that they have slightly better quality than other similar players . They are good when you want cheap. 
That is my views based on experience of using iball stuff..


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> My experience with iball:
> 
> Headphone lasted 2 months, mouse lasted max 4 months(bought 3, all started having click issues), cabinet was ok but the smps that came with it blew in a year or so,so yeah, good company indeed.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Only thing I found with iBall is that they have slightly better quality than other similar players . They are good when you want cheap.
> That is my views based on experience of using iball stuff..



+1


----------

